
The Meaning of Margaret Mead - apollinaire
https://aeon.co/essays/how-margaret-mead-became-a-hate-figure-for-conservatives
======
xhkkffbf
I totally dig some of the ideas that Mead reported, but I wonder how much
wishful thinking she was projecting. Others have come after and suggested that
it really wasn't a land of free love.

It seems hard to believe that one group of humans could break the rules that
bind the rest of humanity. The article talks about it as "non-western", but
really most of the Eastern countries have similar rules and restrictions.

